
Ten things that will change your future [loopt included] - ivankirigin
http://www.smh.com.au/news/technology/ten-things-that-will-change-your-future/2007/12/31/1198949747758.html?page=fullpage
======
ALee
Adrian Holavarty's (creator of Django) startup Everyblock is also on the list.
I know millions upon millions of soccermoms who would love to have a website
that gives them crime info, local sports activities, and local government
information. Those things are barely available anyway.

